# Disembodied head laughs and talks



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

http://www.dispatch.co.za/dottydispatch/article.aspx?id=218762


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Hey, where's the how-to?


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Imagine what they would think about a 3 axis skull. LOL


----------

